# nock left, point right tear



## Rob D (Dec 26, 2009)

You would move it to the left. don't know what chart that is but throw it away LOL. If it was point left nock right you would move it to the right. Good luck you know what your doing.


----------



## Bonz (Jan 15, 2006)

Move the rest to the right if you are getting a left tear like what you are describing. I know it does not make sense, but that is the way it is. Trust me, I could not think this was possible when I started paper tuning years ago, common sense told me it just was not right, but it is. Left tear, move rest to the right, Right tear, move rest to the left. High tear, move rest up or d-loop down. Low tear, move rest down or d-loop up. A little tip, use wax paper when paper tuning, it will show the slightest tear or bullet hole better than any paper out there. You can just go down to your local grocery store and get it. Some kinds of paper are to thick and will give you a false or hard to see reading. Make sure your wax paper is tight also. I just cut out a cardboard box and tape the wax paper over the front of the cutout.


----------



## 5.9Megacab (Sep 20, 2010)

The Easton tuning guide that was made a sticky at the top of this forum states that a nock left tear would require an adjustment of the rest to the right for a mechanical release. I cannot understand why it says this. My arrows are Easton FMJ 340's cut to 28 inches with a 100 grain field point so I don't think the arrow spine is the issue. If you do a search on google "paper tuning a compound bow" there are several paper tear charts that say move the rest to the right. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 5.9Megacab (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Could you or anyone else explain why the rest would be moved farther right. I cannot wrap my brain around this.


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

I always bare shaft tune. Horizontally i move the same direction as the nock, virtically i move the opposite.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

I move the rest in whatever direction that makes the bow shoot better. If you are having trouble getting the bow to respond through paper, keep an eye on how much face contact you have on the string when you anchor. Too much face contact can cause some hard to figure out tuning problems.


----------

